# Cheese Maker Machine



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Does anyone here use the Cheese Maker Machine for curd preparation? It's a machine manufactured by Tim Heald in Buhl, Idaho. It has preprogrammed functions for curd preparation for several cheeses and it doubles as a pasteurizer and will heat treat colostrum. The reason I'm asking is that I've ordered one which I will receive next week, and looking over the documentation Tim sent, it looks like I'm going to be learning how to make a lot of cheeses I've never tried before.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

I haven't tried it, but would be interested in it! Let us know what you think once you get it. It would be nice to graduate to some other cheeses besides chevre, panir and mozzarella, which is all I am brave enough to try at this point!


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Those genius Idahoans! ;P


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

It seems like I just saw an ad for this somewhere. Do you have a link for where you can buy one, or a description of it online? Does it do yogurt too?


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Nancy, I bought it from the guy who makes them. It was discussed at length on GoatCheesePlus in 2010 when Tim was developing it. I haven't even unpacked it yet, but I know it's programable because I asked Tim if it could do Chevre and he told me I could program it to do so. I would assume if it's programable it could make yogurt too.

Here's a link from GoatCheesePlus about the nachine:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/GoatCheesePlus/photos/album/387219630/pic/list


----------

